
Fly Through a Star-Studded Nebula [video] - hongzi
https://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/news/00000160-e73b-d22c-a568-e7ffbe290000
======
mtviewdave
Here's a link to the original video (without the animated text overlay):

[https://youtu.be/fkWrjrdT3Zg](https://youtu.be/fkWrjrdT3Zg)

------
int_19h
If you like this kind of stuff, take a look at Space Engine:
[http://spaceengine.org/](http://spaceengine.org/)

------
scrumper
I could have sworn I'd seen something very much like this either at the Hayden
Planetarium in New York or in an episode of Neil deGrasse Tyson's remake of
Cosmos. The shockwaves from the stars, all of it, seems familiar. I found it
of course utterly beautiful and very compelling. This one presumably is based
on better data, and is all the more fascinating for it.

------
carapace
Can you imagine living on a world orbiting one of those stars?

I wonder how it would affect myths and culture to look up at _that_ every
night...

------
saagarjha
I wonder how fast we're moving in the visualization. A million c? A billion?

~~~
brazzy
Right in between those.

The Orion Nebula is about 24 light years across, a million c would mean we
pass through it in about 750 seconds. The point of view clearly moves faster
than that. How hard exactly is hard to judge (I think it also changes speed)
but it looks like going through the whole nebula would take somewhere between
75s (10 million c) and 7.5s (100 million c).

------
meed
Very mesmerizing; too bad for the usual animated-text-overlay thing so popular
these days.

